# Why at night?



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Why do they whelp at night? Dont they know that I am a solid daytime kinda guy? I like vanilla and tighty whiteys... maybe too much info... but why at night? 

I am tired. I wanna go to bed. Shannon has been asleep since about pup #3 or so. We are now on #6. Is it wrong to wake Shannon up and tell her it's her turn?

Ok so we are on number six... a female. Amber is doing well and this has been rather stress free for her (if you excuse Teddy and the house guest - a rescued golden). I guess I should say the whelping has been rather stress free.

It's three AM on the west coast and the count at the moment is 4 females and two males. I think we are a little over half done. I am still hoping for only seven but Shannon is thinkin we're gonna have eleven. I hope not!

Perhaps we shall have photos tomarrow (after some sleep). IF I have a black eye in the photos... its because I somehow (accidentally I am sure) woke Shannon.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Amber. Hope all continues to go beautifully. Hope the humans get some sleep soon!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Update: #7, a male was born just a few moments ago. He was a little slow to start but seems to be doing well now.

Shannon woke up just long enough to ask "how many" and is out again.

Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum (aka, Teddy and Luke-the rescued dog) are now awake and out of their crates. They are so busy playing with each other that they really havent noticed the new arrivals. These two are THE MOST UNLIKELY pair. An 80 pound male golden and an 11 pound, 8 1/2 week old female black lab. They play and play and play. She does not back down from him! I think I am going to have my hands full with her! They will go inside his crate (x-large) and play... now if that aint a sight.

Gotta get. Champagne wishes and Caviar Dreams... I dont know why I said that.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

They have to do it at night--otherwise it would be too easy!!!! Congrats anyhow!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Klamath Gold said:


> Gotta get. Champagne wishes and Caviar Dreams... I dont know why I said that.


LOL, the guy needs some sleep


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats to all involved and hoping mum and pups are doing well. Can't wait to see pics of the new puppies.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-hope all continues to go well!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Well folks it is 7:10AM on the West Coast. We are holding steady at 7 (3M, 4F). Shannon is now awake and so is Randee Anne. Amber is having contractions and Randee is by her side.

Teddy and Luke have been fed. Amber has been taken outside for a quick little break. She sought out the few patches of snow that we have and rolled in them. She is looking good. All seems well.

I am going to leave this operation in Shannon and Randee's very capable hands. I'll post again in a few hours.

Randy


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Just as I hit "post" our fifth female was born. It's a house of girls.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Klamath Gold said:


> Just as I hit "post" our fifth female was born. It's a house of girls.


The very best kind - lol.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How fun! I can't wait to train with the little guys when they get just a mite bigger!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

PUPPIES!!!!!!!! Way to go Amber. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I woke up from my little nap and she has not had anymore. It's been three hours. Done?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Was 8 the final count? Can't wait to see the puppy pictures. Hope you managed to get a few hours of sleep and all is well.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Eight is the final count. Amber is resting well with her pups.
I picked up a few hours of sleep after the last whelp at 7:16 this morning. Now that all has truly settled. I will try to catch cat naps the rest of the day. It may be tomarrow before I have postable pics.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the eight new additions. Looking forward to the promised pictures.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wake up...we want to see puppy pictures :wave: Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations on the safe delivery of eight babies! Hope everyone, Amber included, gets some rest today.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! will you post weekly updates like Ash did? I love seeing them grow!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations to the whole family! I really enjoyed reading your posts! Waiting for pics...


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations! Just seeing this thread, and I too can't wait to see pictures! I hope all is going well with Mom and babies!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Just saw this thread too and wanted to say congratulations to you and Amber!  I'm very anxious to see pictures of the pups!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay! I love when GRF members share their puppies with us. Definitely looking forward to pictures. Congratulations Amber!!! (good name!  )


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry guys on not getting photos out.... it has been a tough week.
The pups are all doing good and they are the least of my problems. All is well... it just seems like it's one thing after another!


----------

